# Can't leave feedback.



## MIL8 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm trying to leave feedback for a member that I just received a pedal from. Every time I click submit from the feedback page I get an error saying "There was an error in your deal details!" but I can't see where anything is wrong. Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a thought but did you fill out all fields and leave a comment? Some configurations of iTrader require something in the comment box.

Also - this happened to me at one time - within the comments watch for any special characters like @#$%^&*() - I had to take out some dashes and +s.

Just a few suggestions - check this search string as well for some additional ideas:
https://www.google.com/search?q=There+was+an+error+in+your+deal+details!


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong here. I know it must be something simple but I'm just not seeing it. Here is a screenshot of what I'm trying to do, and I still keep getting this error message.


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 27, 2014)

I've never done these things, but you left "additional comments" blank, perhaps that's the problem?


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 27, 2014)

I tried adding something there and it made no difference.


----------

